# one for the pointer guys....a natural point....



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

anybody that knows me knows i am a HUGE believer in letting the dog develop naturally as much as possible and not put too much "training" into the dog if not needed.....here is a short video of what i like to see in a dog. this dog is about 6 months old or so and has only been on birds for less than 2 weeks and very little to no formal training yet...he started to lock up on the 4th bird and getting better each day......this was taken last week, the end of his first week of birds when the video was shot.

http://www.youtube.com/birddogtraining# ... urGoTGhoy0


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

That is the kind of point I like. The one where you can pull up a seat, open the sandwich in your jacket, get a drink of water, pick your gun back up and go shoot the bird. Nice and staunch, you gotta love it if you like hunting over the pointing breeds.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

It doesn't count as a point when they stop to take a leak and putting your camera on Pause when the pup stops is cheating! :wink:

More seriously, that's a beautiful dog.......got yourself a keeper there. Beautiful country as well


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

here is one where you can see how valuable a remote bird launcher is.....
http://www.youtube.com/birddogtraining# ... rhj_MbeBaE


----------

